# مضربين ولا هتجيبوا هدايا ؟!!!



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

*




*
*أزييييييييكم يا أعضاء ؟*
*كل سنة وأنتم طيبيييييين *
*كلها كام يوم ونحتفل بعيد الحب *
*كل واحد بقى يقر ويعترف هيجييييييب ايه *
*اهووو نساعد بعض :giveup:*
*ههههههههههه*
*ولا ناويين أضراب برضه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2012)

*اضراب بالصلاه ع النبى 
** بجد مش بهزر*
*بس مش اضراب الثوره ده اضراب من نوع تانى 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

*مش مضرب بس معنديش :t23: اجيبلها ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

انا مش مقتنع بالبتاع دة اصلا 
لا بتاريخو ولا باللي الناس بتعملوا فية ولا اي حاجة
البس احمر بأة واجيب دباديب والجو دة ، لا تيت تيت تيت حاجة بي خالص 
انا يتجابلي دباديب ماشي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اضراب بالصلاه ع النبى *
> *بجد مش بهزر*
> *بس مش اضراب الثوره ده اضراب من نوع تانى *


* هههههههههههههه*
*ضحكتنى *
*لا لو اضراب من نوع تانى منقدرش نتكلم بقى :giveup:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش مضرب بس معنديش :t23: اجيبلها ​*


* :smile01:smile01:smile01*
*بكرة يبقى عندك *
*ونقعد على الحيطة نسمع الزيطة :mus25:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههه هحتفل بيه مع اسرتى 
بعملهم برنامج بامانة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا مش مقتنع بالبتاع دة اصلا
> لا بتاريخو ولا باللي الناس بتعملوا فية ولا اي حاجة
> البس احمر بأة واجيب دباديب والجو دة ، لا تيت تيت تيت حاجة بي خالص
> انا يتجابلي دباديب ماشي


* :smile01:smile01:smile01*
*طالما انت هتجيب يبقى مش مقتنع طبعا*
*انما طالما هيتجاب لك يبقى نقتنع ونص*
*انت منهم ياكيرووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*كل الشباب مضرووووووووبين يا جماعة *
*حسرة قلبى على البنات :giveup:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * :smile01:smile01:smile01*
> *بكرة يبقى عندك *
> *ونقعد على الحيطة نسمع الزيطة :mus25:*
> *هههههههه*​


*
:36_1_38:
:36_1_4:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

*انا بجيب لنفسى ولا الحوجة لحد *


----------



## sparrow (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا بجيب لنفسى ولا الحوجة لحد *



ههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة بردو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*انا عامل اضراب السنه ده​*


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بشترى لنفسى .. D:.. لحد ما يشرف
*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:smile01:smile01:smile01*
> *طالما انت هتجيب يبقى مش مقتنع طبعا*
> *انما طالما هيتجاب لك يبقى نقتنع ونص*
> *انت منهم ياكيرووو
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
كلامك صح يامرمر


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

انا مش ها اجيب
بس هسيبه هو وضميره قصدى هو وزوقه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (11 فبراير 2012)

ـــــ


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

*تحسى يا مرموره كل اللى ردوا عليكى سلفيين هههههه
سيبك منهم وركزى معايا انا بقى 
انا بخطط لعشا رومانسى ع اضواء الشموع وموسيقى هاديه بس ادعيلى يقدر يرجع من السفر يومها والا هنضم للسلفيين اللى ردوا قبلى ويا شماتتهم وقتها بقى ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تحسى يا مرموره كل اللى ردوا عليكى سلفيين هههههه
> سيبك منهم وركزى معايا انا بقى
> انا بخطط لعشا رومانسى ع اضواء الشموع وموسيقى هاديه بس ادعيلى يقدر يرجع من السفر يومها والا هنضم للسلفيين اللى ردوا قبلى ويا شماتتهم وقتها بقى ههههههههه*



انا سلفي :ranting:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هديها 50 ج
وكدا فل اوي تجيب اللي هيا عوزاه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
كل دا اضراب يا ساتر
حتي الحب قطيعه محدش عايشها بالساهل
ههههههههههههه


الاحسن البنات تجيب لنفسها وتخلص


بس انا مش هاجيب لنفسي بقي 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2012)

جيبيلى حد وانا اجيبله :t32:


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

> *انا بخطط لعشا رومانسى ع اضواء الشموع*


امممم دة  اعادة لفيلم الشموع السوداء
لو مجاش ودة الاحتمال الاكبر هههههههههه
احتفلى مع الكلب روى اهو حاجة من ريحتة وخلاص ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

هجيب لبابا وماما واخواتى ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> الاحسن البنات تجيب لنفسها وتخلص



جيبى لمامتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 فبراير 2012)

تصدقوا انا عندى المدام كل يوم تقولى التلات اللى جى 14/2 .. عيد الحب
وانا عامل فيها اطرش ... وبقولها ده حرام الاحتفال بيه 
بقولها كفايه عليا الجواز والواد ابنى .... هيبق كمان عيد حب

والمهم هى مش عوزة تقول هى عوزة ايه وكمان مش عوزة تنزل معايا تتفرج وتشترى
عوزة زى ايام الخطوبة اجيب انا اللى يريحنى ... وانا مش ناوى اشترى دباديب ولا الكلام ده 
حد يقولى اعمل ايه ... ولا اطنش وابيت فى الشغل فى اليوم ده


----------



## oesi no (12 فبراير 2012)

موضوع محير 
لاول مرة من يجى 4 سنين احتار الحيرة دى
عاوز هدية قيمه حد يفكرلى  (اصلها اول هديه ليها )
بقالى اربع سنين مرتاح وفلوسي مدفيه جيبى 
مين اللى اخترع العيد ده 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> تصدقوا انا عندى المدام كل يوم تقولى التلات اللى جى 14/2 .. عيد الحب
> وانا عامل فيها اطرش ... وبقولها ده حرام الاحتفال بيه
> بقولها كفايه عليا الجواز والواد ابنى .... هيبق كمان عيد حب
> 
> ...



فكر فى حاجة البيت محتاجها 

او ممكن تجيبلها دباديب قال يعنى ليها

وفى الاخر تديهم لابنك يلعب بيهم ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع محير​
> لاول مرة من يجى 4 سنين احتار الحيرة دى
> عاوز هدية قيمه حد يفكرلى (اصلها اول هديه ليها )
> بقالى اربع سنين مرتاح وفلوسي مدفيه جيبى
> مين اللى اخترع العيد ده ​


 
حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل فى اللى اخترع العيد ده 
والمصيبة انه العيد الوحيد اللى بيجى مرتين فى السنة
والستات مش بترضى تفوت ولا مرة


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> موضوع محير
> لاول مرة من يجى 4 سنين احتار الحيرة دى
> عاوز هدية قيمه حد يفكرلى  (اصلها اول هديه ليها )
> بقالى اربع سنين مرتاح وفلوسي مدفيه جيبى
> مين اللى اخترع العيد ده



افتكر كده حاجة طلبتها منك قبل كده وانت طنشتها


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فكر فى حاجة البيت محتاجها
> 
> او ممكن تجيبلها دباديب قال يعنى ليها
> 
> وفى الاخر تديهم لابنك يلعب بيهم ههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه فكرة 

بس ابنى لسه عنده شهرين يعنى ميعرفش يعنى ايه دباديب


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههه فكرة
> 
> بس ابنى لسه عنده شهرين يعنى ميعرفش يعنى ايه دباديب



فضله سنة تقريبا ويبدأ يلعب تكون جمعتله 3- 4 دباديب كده ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> افتكر كده حاجة طلبتها منك قبل كده وانت طنشتها


حاجة طلبتيها منى وعاوزانى افتكرها
مش من مبادئى 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع محير
> لاول مرة من يجى 4 سنين احتار الحيرة دى
> عاوز هدية قيمه حد يفكرلى  (اصلها اول هديه ليها )
> بقالى اربع سنين مرتاح وفلوسي مدفيه جيبى
> ...


*لو هى رومانسيه *:mus25:
*قضيها دباديب وورد احمر وشمع معطر* :new8:
*لو شخصيه واقعيه ... يبقى طلع تحويشة العمر ... * :budo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

_نشكر الله لا فى دباديب ولا اى كلام من دا _
_مفيش احلى من الحرية_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 فبراير 2012)

_*اوعدننى ياااارب

بس تيجى الاول 


*_​


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

*طيب ما فرصة الموضوع ده
نوفق راسين في الحلال :new8:
و البنات يجيبوا هدايا للولاد بقي :smile01
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههه هحتفل بيه مع اسرتى
> بعملهم برنامج بامانة


* :smile01:smile01*
*انتوا بتعملوه عيد أسرة بقى :giveup:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا بجيب لنفسى ولا الحوجة لحد *


 
*هههههههههه*
*فكرة برضه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا عامل اضراب السنه ده​*


* :giveup::giveup::giveup:*
*الله يكون فى عونها والنبى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *انا بشترى لنفسى .. D:.. لحد ما يشرف*​


* هههههههههه*
*ياباشا بكرة ييجى *
*بس أبقى حاسبيه على كل اللى جبتيه لنفسك :smile01*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> كلامك صح يامرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> انا مش ها اجيب
> بس هسيبه هو وضميره قصدى هو وزوقه
> هههههههههههههه


 
*ههههههههههه*
*طيب ربنا يستر *
*وانا عاوزة اعرف النتيجة انا *
*عشان نشوف هيجيب تقدير ولا :smile01*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

ارووجة قال:


> ـــــ


:t4::t4:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تحسى يا مرموره كل اللى ردوا عليكى سلفيين هههههه*
> *سيبك منهم وركزى معايا انا بقى *
> *انا بخطط لعشا رومانسى ع اضواء الشموع وموسيقى هاديه بس ادعيلى يقدر يرجع من السفر يومها والا هنضم للسلفيين اللى ردوا قبلى ويا شماتتهم وقتها بقى ههههههههه*


 
*سيبك من السلفييييين يادودو *
*ومتاخديناش فى دوووووووكة ونسيب المهم احنا :t23:*
*عشا واضواء شموع وموسيقى هادية :new8:*
*لالالالالا ده كده الموضوع كبر كبر يعنى هههههه*
*طيب بقول ايه لو أبو دونا كان مسافر ممكن أجى انا يعنى *
*فاضية انا اهووووو leasantr*
*ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليكووو لبعض يادودو *
*بس ابقى تعالى قوليلنا الهدية ااااااايه المهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا سلفي :ranting:


*






*
*قووولتش حاجة انا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> هديها 50 ج
> وكدا فل اوي تجيب اللي هيا عوزاه​


*ههههههههههه*
*بصراحة الواحد ميقدرش يقول حاجة *
*عشان انت الوحيد اللى قولت هتعمل حاجة يا فادى *
*هو اينعم الدبدوب اغلى من ال 50 ج دى بس تشكر يعنى:giveup:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*:gun::act23::act23::act23::gun:
:act23::act23::act23::act23:
:act23::gun::act23:
:act23::act23:
:gun:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل دا اضراب يا ساتر
> حتي الحب قطيعه محدش عايشها بالساهل
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*لالا كده نيفووووو بقى هى اللى سلفيه أصلى :smile01*
*اديكى نزلتى بفتوة اهوووووو *
*شكلك كده أخوانجية سلفيه *
*هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> جيبيلى حد وانا اجيبله :t32:


* حاضر ياكريتك انت تؤمر *
*بس التلاجة خلصت عندى دلوقت *
*لما املاها تانى هحجز لك واحدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> امممم دة اعادة لفيلم الشموع السوداء
> لو مجاش ودة الاحتمال الاكبر هههههههههه
> احتفلى مع الكلب روى اهو حاجة من ريحتة وخلاص ههههههههههههه


*:smile01:smile01*
*ألحقى يادونا القرررررر هيشتغل :ura1:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هجيب لبابا وماما واخواتى ههههههههههه


 
*هههههههههه*
*طيب بالنسبة لصحباتك فالمنتدى :ura1:*
*نظامهم ايه عشان الواحد يطمن بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تحسى يا مرموره كل اللى ردوا عليكى سلفيين هههههه
> سيبك منهم وركزى معايا انا بقى
> انا بخطط لعشا رومانسى ع اضواء الشموع وموسيقى هاديه بس ادعيلى يقدر يرجع من السفر يومها والا هنضم للسلفيين اللى ردوا قبلى ويا شماتتهم وقتها بقى ههههههههه*


دى سوكينه اللى بتقول كده شموع 

اشى خيال يا ناس ههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تصدقوا انا عندى المدام كل يوم تقولى التلات اللى جى 14/2 .. عيد الحب
> وانا عامل فيها اطرش ... وبقولها ده حرام الاحتفال بيه
> بقولها كفايه عليا الجواز والواد ابنى .... هيبق كمان عيد حب
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههه*
*يالهووووووووى *
*هما المتجوزين مش بيحتفلوا *
*انت كده ياكوبتك أديت أمل للمخوبين واللى بيفكروا :giveup:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*لالالا حرام هات لها والهدية بيبقى لها طعم لما انت اللى تجيبها*
*مش هى تنزل تجيب لنفسها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*وايه حكاية تبات فالشغل دى هههههههه*
*ماتدينى تليفون المدام بتاعتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *هههههههههه*
> *طيب بالنسبة لصحباتك فالمنتدى :ura1:*
> *نظامهم ايه عشان الواحد يطمن بس
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه استحمال اجيبلهم مش اكيييد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه استحمال اجيبلهم مش اكيييد




*طب اعتبريني صحباتك وانتي بتشتري :t23:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع محير​
> لاول مرة من يجى 4 سنين احتار الحيرة دى
> عاوز هدية قيمه حد يفكرلى (اصلها اول هديه ليها )
> بقالى اربع سنين مرتاح وفلوسي مدفيه جيبى
> مين اللى اخترع العيد ده ​


*يسلام ياجوووووو صعبت عليا*
*انت خدها اعزمها على عصير قصب *
*وقول كلمتين رومانسيتين جامدين كده وهى تنسى *
*وأبقى قول الحمدلله نسيت سندوشت الكبده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _نشكر الله لا فى دباديب ولا اى كلام من دا _​
> _مفيش احلى من الحرية_​


* :smile01:smile01:smile01*
*بكرررررة تستعمر يافندم :59:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*اوعدننى ياااارب*_​
> 
> _*بس تيجى الاول *_​


* ربنا يووعدك ياهيروووو* :mus25:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب ما فرصة الموضوع ده*
> *نوفق راسين في الحلال :new8:*
> *و البنات يجيبوا هدايا للولاد بقي :smile01*


*هههههههههههههه*
*يالهووووووى هى الرجاله حصل لها ايه*
*طب قول الولاد ييجوا للبنات :giveup:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه استحمال اجيبلهم مش اكيييد



* لا طالما استحمال انا كده أطمنت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *طب اعتبريني صحباتك وانتي بتشتري :t23:*



هههههههههه

ماشى هعمل حسابك طبعا

هو سندوتش بسطرمة وحتتين جاتوه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب اعتبريني صحباتك وانتي بتشتري :t23:*​


:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *لا طالما استحمال انا كده أطمنت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عرفتى ايه الهدية لسة قيلاها فوق

سندوتش بسطرمة وحتتين جاتوه هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عرفتى ايه الهدية لسة قيلاها فوق
> 
> سندوتش بسطرمة وحتتين جاتوه هههههههههههه


*






*
*انتى يابت تقربى لهانى رمزى فى فيلم جواز بقرار جمهورى*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايوة يا مرمر

انا الولية نبوية جارته

اللى تبقى اخدت وتقول مأخدتش هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايوة يا مرمر
> 
> انا الولية نبوية جارته
> 
> اللى تبقى اخدت وتقول مأخدتش هههههههههههه


 
*كان قلبى حاسس يانبويه ياختى :budo:*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

طبعا إضراااااااااااااااااب عام 
الحب حراااااااااااام ومنكر 
لأنه يذهب العقووول :giveup:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:​



*يا بت اصبري هنقسم سوا* ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 فبراير 2012)

انا مش هجيب ولا عايزه يتجابلى بلا عيد حب بلا بتاع :act23:
هو الواحد فاضى للكلام ده :closedeye
انا ورايا مذاكره :36_1_4:


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

*كله جاب لكله ..... طب وأنا أجيب لمين ....*

*الخير موجود والحمد لله ... وال تيشيرت الأحمر موجود .... وبوكس الفروله عادي ... واي لوازم تانيه عادي *
*بس فين ..... يالا ... الله يرحم أيام زمان *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

:190vu::190vu:
عيد حب اسود


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلام ياجوووووو صعبت عليا*
> *انت خدها اعزمها على عصير قصب *
> *وقول كلمتين رومانسيتين جامدين كده وهى تنسى *
> *وأبقى قول الحمدلله نسيت سندوشت الكبده
> ...


ايسكوتى يابنتى ده انا واقع فى ورطه مهببه 
عصير قصب مين 
دى راسمه على غدا فى تشيليز 
غير الهديه 
الغدا لو حدة هيدخله فى 150 جنيه 
ياسوادك ياقرمط ما كنت بعقلك :act23::act23:​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ايسكوتى يابنتى ده انا واقع فى ورطه مهببه
> عصير قصب مين
> دى راسمه على غدا فى تشيليز
> غير الهديه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه
عندى نا بق بتنظر على غدا فى تكا المهندسين ... وده هيدخل فى 200 جنية
وليه بق فرع المهندسين بالذات علشان جمبه محل هدايا من الانواع المفتخرة
يعنى اقل هديه فيها بتاع 100 جنية كمان
والبس يا معلم


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكواااا
مشاركاتكواااا تفتح النفس ع الحب بصراحه  
اللى بيحسبها بالقرش والسحتوت واللى معقد ولا مضرب ولا مش لاقى اللى يحبه
يلهووووى ايه ده 
اقفلى يابنتى الموضوع ده ولا احذفيه وخلينا نتفق ع الخاص هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى بدال ما نتاخد عين والجوز يرموا علينا اليمين هههههههه*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكواااا*
> *مشاركاتكواااا تفتح النفس ع الحب بصراحه *
> *اللى بيحسبها بالقرش والسحتوت واللى معقد ولا مضرب ولا مش لاقى اللى يحبه*
> *يلهووووى ايه ده *
> *اقفلى يابنتى الموضوع ده ولا احذفيه وخلينا نتفق ع الخاص هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى بدال ما نتاخد عين والجوز يرموا علينا اليمين هههههههه*


* طبعاً مش تقصديني انا ههههههههه*
*أه أنا مش لاقي *
*بس القلب عمران يا دونا بحب الحبيب :t17:*

*بس بصراحة بعد مشاركتك دية ... أتأكدت أن المحبة مذكوره في الأنجيل :new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكواااا
> مشاركاتكواااا تفتح النفس ع الحب بصراحه
> اللى بيحسبها بالقرش والسحتوت واللى معقد ولا مضرب ولا مش لاقى اللى يحبه
> يلهووووى ايه ده
> اقفلى يابنتى الموضوع ده ولا احذفيه وخلينا نتفق ع الخاص هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى بدال ما نتاخد عين والجوز يرموا علينا اليمين هههههههه*


ايو يا دوناااااااااااااااااااااااا
احنا عاوزين نشوف مين اللى هيتحسد هههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:
قولى بقى علشان تاخدى العين 
وتعيدى عيد القيامة عند بابتيك  
وترجعى تقولى انا ايه اللى خلنى قولتلهم
ولا اقوليك اعملى تمويه :t17::t17:​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكواااا*
> *مشاركاتكواااا تفتح النفس ع الحب بصراحه *
> *اللى بيحسبها بالقرش والسحتوت واللى معقد ولا مضرب ولا مش لاقى اللى يحبه*
> *يلهووووى ايه ده *
> *اقفلى يابنتى الموضوع ده ولا احذفيه وخلينا نتفق ع الخاص هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى بدال ما نتاخد عين والجوز يرموا علينا اليمين هههههههه*


 
الموضوع ده غلط من الاول انه ينزل لانه بيسبب الفتنة الزوجية... 
وبعدين ... المسرفين هم أصحاب النار
                     ان الله لا يحب المسرفين .... صدق الله العظيم
وبعدين انتى بتقولى هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى ؟؟؟؟؟
افهم من كده انك بتجيبى هدايا 
وافهم من كده ان انا بيضحك (بيتنصب) عليا بقالى سنتين ... علشان انا بجيب بس :t19:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> * طبعاً مش تقصديني انا ههههههههه*
> *أه أنا مش لاقي *
> *بس القلب عمران يا دونا بحب الحبيب :t17:*
> 
> *بس بصراحة بعد مشاركتك دية ... أتأكدت أن المحبة مذكوره في الأنجيل :new6:*​



* طيب انت مش لاقى بس احتمال تكون النيه موجوده عندك يعنى ف أمل عنهم :new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ايو يا دوناااااااااااااااااااااااا
> احنا عاوزين نشوف مين اللى هيتحسد هههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:
> قولى بقى علشان تاخدى العين
> وتعيدى عيد القيامة عند بابتيك
> ...



*ما المصيبه يا جونا انى استعجلت وأعلنت عن مخططاتى خلاص  :t19:
قلت عشا وشمووع ارجع بقى ف كلامى واقول ايه
اشتريت الشمعتين علشان النور بيقطع كتير عندنا :fun_oops:*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب انت مش لاقى بس احتمال تكون النيه موجوده عندك يعنى ف أمل عنهم :new6:*


*عيب عليكي يا دونا .... مع أني مش فاهم السؤال :shutup22:*
*بس ال فهمتوه ... وديه أجابته*
*يادونا عيب عليكي .... ده أنا اشتريلك أنتي ومرمر الهدايا الخاصة برجالتكم :flowers:*
*وافرحلكم كمان والنعمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الموضوع ده غلط من الاول انه ينزل لانه بيسبب الفتنة الزوجية...
> وبعدين ... المسرفين هم أصحاب النار
> ان الله لا يحب المسرفين .... صدق الله العظيم
> وبعدين انتى بتقولى هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*ايييه ده متجوزين من سنتين ومش بتجيبلك هدايااا :shutup22:
لالالالا أوعى تتنازل عن حقك لازم تتطالب بالهدايا المتأخره أوعى تسكت 
بس ابتدى انت هات هديه حلوه كده ومعاها بوكيه ورد شيك وسيبك من المسرفين دول وسلفيين المنتدى دوكهما محدش هينفعك ولا هيبيتك عنده اليوم ده :new6:*


----------



## magedrn (13 فبراير 2012)

مضرب لضياع من ستاتى له الهداية 
بس لو حد عايز يجيبلى هداية انا موافق هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> عندى نا بق بتنظر على غدا فى تكا المهندسين ... وده هيدخل فى 200 جنية
> وليه بق فرع المهندسين بالذات علشان جمبه محل هدايا من الانواع المفتخرة
> يعنى اقل هديه فيها بتاع 100 جنية كمان
> والبس يا معلم


لا لا تكا مش غالى الوجبه العائلى اللى مش هتقدرو تكملوها تعملها 117 جنيه شامله كل حاجة
بس مستحيل تقدروا تكملوها 
ومحل الهدايا اللى جنبه مش غالى اوى  زى ما انت متخيل
اتوكل انت على الله 
هتلاقينى جنب جامع مصطفى محمود او فى باخرة النايل سيتى 





واحتمال نقضيه فى الدير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكواااا
> مشاركاتكواااا تفتح النفس ع الحب بصراحه
> اللى بيحسبها بالقرش والسحتوت واللى معقد ولا مضرب ولا مش لاقى اللى يحبه
> يلهووووى ايه ده
> اقفلى يابنتى الموضوع ده ولا احذفيه وخلينا نتفق ع الخاص هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى بدال ما نتاخد عين والجوز يرموا علينا اليمين هههههههه*


ماهو لازم احسبها بالقرش والسحتوت 
اللى جاى اسوووووووووووووود
بالنسبه للقرش والسحتوت يعنى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعه انا شايف دونا ومرمر 
متدايقين من قله الهدايا في الموضوع 

 انا علشان مزعلهومش 
هسيب عنواني وتليفوني 

واي حد عايز يبعت هديه 
وربنا ما هكسفه 
واهو كله عند ربنا  

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماهو لازم احسبها بالقرش والسحتوت
> اللى جاى اسوووووووووووووود
> بالنسبه للقرش والسحتوت يعنى
> ههههههههههههههه



*يا ساااترر عليك
طيب بص ايه رأيك انت تاخدها وتتمشوا ع الكورنيش وتنصصوا ف كوز دره والترمس عليها  :new6:
مفيش اكتر من كده توفير أهو :fun_lol:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جماعه انا شايف دونا ومرمر
> متدايقين من قله الهدايا في الموضوع
> 
> انا علشان مزعلهومش
> ...


*موووووووضحى من يومك يا عياااد:mus13:
عارف ايه اللى مضايقنى بجد
كنا ف عيد الحب بنلاقى الكل بيتسابق بالتصاميم الجميله وكنا بنبعت لبعض صور حلوه 
تحس انه بجد محدش بقى عنده نفس لحاجه
يا خوفى لبكره جملة كل سنه وانت طيب تبقى من التراث المندثر:new6:*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكواااا
> مشاركاتكواااا تفتح النفس ع الحب بصراحه
> اللى بيحسبها بالقرش والسحتوت واللى معقد ولا مضرب ولا مش لاقى اللى يحبه
> يلهووووى ايه ده
> اقفلى يابنتى الموضوع ده ولا احذفيه وخلينا نتفق ع الخاص هتجيبى ايه لخطيبك وهجيب ايه لجوزى بدال ما نتاخد عين والجوز يرموا علينا اليمين هههههههه*



*اللى مضرب حاجه والباقى حاجه تانيه:fun_lol:*
*لو حد عاوز افكار لهدايا يقولى :t39:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موووووووضحى من يومك يا عياااد:mus13:
> عارف ايه اللى مضايقنى بجد
> كنا ف عيد الحب بنلاقى الكل بيتسابق بالتصاميم الجميله وكنا بنبعت لبعض صور حلوه
> تحس انه بجد محدش بقى عنده نفس لحاجه
> يا خوفى لبكره جملة كل سنه وانت طيب تبقى من التراث المندثر:new6:*



* تصدقي بقالي اكتر من يومين مش عارف اعمل تصميم 
طب اعمله لمين وليه 
واجيبله احساس منين ده اصلا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما المصيبه يا جونا انى استعجلت وأعلنت عن مخططاتى خلاص  :t19:
> قلت عشا وشمووع ارجع بقى ف كلامى واقول ايه
> اشتريت الشمعتين علشان النور بيقطع كتير عندنا :fun_oops:*


_:new6::new6::new6:
مخلاص بقى  كله انكشف وبان
هههههههههه  ربنا يستر
_​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ساااترر عليك
> طيب بص ايه رأيك انت تاخدها وتتمشوا ع الكورنيش وتنصصوا ف كوز دره والترمس عليها  :new6:
> مفيش اكتر من كده توفير أهو :fun_lol:*



الله عليكى هو ده الكلام المظبوط
وبلاش كورنيش تعبان
كورنيش الزمالك 
وجنينه الاسماك كمان 
خليها عليا


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اللى مضرب حاجه والباقى حاجه تانيه:fun_lol:*
> *لو حد عاوز افكار لهدايا يقولى :t39:*


ما انا بلطم بقالى ساعه يابرنس
انت فين من الصبح 
قول بسرعه علشان الحق اشترى الصبح


----------

